# Scoring ring locations on McKenzie targets



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am going by the england way of doing them 

24 for the 2 small circle and for the whole insert is 20 then 16 for the animal it goes down for each arrow but like I said I am using the scoring system in england.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Forgiven said:


> Rhinehart has them, but I can't seem to find a convenient way to look at where the scoring rings are located on McKenzie targets without having to buy a set of cards or a software program.
> 
> Is there not a place to look online at the various targets and the ring locations?


I can shoot just about every Mckenzie target by memory. Just shoot them enough and it will train your brain as to were the scoring rings are.:wink:


----------



## Forgiven (Sep 26, 2006)

big scores said:


> I can shoot just about every Mckenzie target by memory. Just shoot them enough and it will train your brain as to were the scoring rings are.:wink:


Well, I'd like to have SOME idea first... without having to walk up to each target and initially look at them. I haven't shot 3d in about 9 years and there are lots of new targets I've never seen.

Why doesn't McKenzie have something like this
http://www.rinehart3-d.com/scorecards.html ?


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

Mckenzie wants to make money off of you. That is why they make those scoring ring cards. But Rinehart is just nice to have them on their website.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

A good set of binoculars will help you greatly in 3D. They can help see if a target is angled or leaning back. They will help you more than any set of cards will.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*scoring rings*

There's probably pictures somewhere. I have 3D clipboards, one has Delta targets and rings and the other has Mckenzies. Best by far is a good pair of binculars, 10 X 50 and shooting enough to set to memory. DON'T trust your memory except when you can see the rings with your naked eye. Different distances, angles, the terrain and the way the target is set can mess with your mind. Look for "pointers" and "markers" as well as the target. A "pointer" or "marker" can be a grass stem, a tree branch, sapling. These can help confirm a distance or give reference to the point rings.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Keep in mind, any sites that may show the scoring rings for the McKenzie targets will probably be showing the old rings, not the new rings they are going to have with the 14 relocated and the upper and lower 12s.....they are doing these new targets for ASA, but I think all of the McKenzies will have the rings from now on.

I think the archery program has all of the McKenzie targets with the old scoring rings, and you can print out your own cards.......maybe.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Does the IBO use McKenzies?
If so,..
Do you think they'll make different targets for IBO and ASA?
Maybe not.
Maybe the targets will have all three (high 12, low 12, 11 in the middle) rings inside the 10 ring.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

monty53 said:


> Does the IBO use McKenzies?
> If so,..
> Do you think they'll make different targets for IBO and ASA?
> Maybe not.
> Maybe the targets will have all three (high 12, low 12, 11 in the middle) rings inside the 10 ring.


The targets are supposed to have all of the scoring rings in them......at least that is what I was told.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You need to buy a pair of binos.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

e-mail them and request a catalog. it shows all targets and the kills are plain to see.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

reylamb said:


> The targets are supposed to have all of the scoring rings in them......at least that is what I was told.



There will only be one midsection that will have the ASA and IBO rings on them.


----------



## Forgiven (Sep 26, 2006)

bow47man said:


> e-mail them and request a catalog. it shows all targets and the kills are plain to see.



Thanks! That is the first answer that didn't offer some other solution.
To everyone who offered "Just memorize them" or "buy some binos" - Thanks for your replies and input. It is good advice and there is certainly nothing wrong with it. I have binos and I plan on using them... memorizing the 'feel' of each target... etc...

It is just that I am sitting in the house with no chance to even get to a 3d range until after the new year. Even when I do get to the range, it will be setup with older, shot-out targets (they save the nice ones for the paid shoots). I need to start learning the target rings now so I can get better (instead of starting) once they put out some targets.

Thanks to all


----------



## deerboy (Oct 12, 2004)

I remember a thread that linked to some random web site that you test your knowledge of scoring rings... I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone else remember this? You could click the 3d animal and the scoring rings would appear... That may help, sorry that I can't see to find it


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

deerboy said:


> I remember a thread that linked to some random web site that you test your knowledge of scoring rings... I can't find it anywhere. Does anyone else remember this? You could click the 3d animal and the scoring rings would appear... That may help, sorry that I can't see to find it


I do remember a website, but can't for the life of me remeber what it was. Truthfully, it may helpful to find the lower 12, but since all of the targets in 07 will have an upper 12, and the 14 ring moved slightly from years past, I am not sure how much help it will be if you can find it again.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The site is no longer there it use to be on prairieshack.com I went to load it and it shows it no longer exists.


----------



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

Justin17 said:


> A good set of binoculars will help you greatly in 3D. They can help see if a target is angled or leaning back. They will help you more than any set of cards will.


Exactly, I've just gotten back into 3D a cupple of years ago "second season in the ASA" after a 11 year break "A kid, Divorce, Mariage, another kid 
& now finally gettin my grove back" & the first thing I needed was a good set of Bino's because without them I'd be lost for sure out there.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

You can buy The Archery Program and view them in there plus do alot of other things.


----------

